# Salwater fly charters near LBI



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Looking for some info...I'll be heading back up to Long Beach Island this weekend, and as it's been awhile since I've fished up there, I was wondering if any of you had a line (no pun intended) on a decently-priced and good back bay salwater fishing charter guide that's fit for a couple of people. 

If any of you have used any saltwater fly guides up that way or have any info as to that, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings mako993!

Its pretty short notice, but you might want to try Captain Anthony Grassi of Fin Chaser Charters. Although the home page says New York, they fish as far south as LBI.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Jake. But after all that, I think I'll just be scrapping for panfish and whatever else might take my fly offerings on my 4 wt rod in the freshwater lakes in my hometown in the Pine Barrens. Save me some money, too :]


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings mako993!

Any good-sized pickerel in those lakes? I love catching "snakes" on light tackle....


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

Years ago we caught some decent sized ones!


----------

